# Colnago- from the land of the giants!!



## mike.brewer (Apr 27, 2004)

Why do Colnagos come in so many sizes??

Reading the comments posted in this forum regarding sizing of colnagos it would appear that there are riders 6'+ riding 58cm frames. I don't know a great deal about bike sizing but bearing in mind that the colnagos ride best with a 120-130mm stem (i have been reading!) what kind of a giant is going to ride a 61cm. I realise that the additional TT length between sizes reduces greatly as you move up the size scale but still! Would be interesting if anyone with a 61 could post a piccie of themselves with their frame..........We know you're out there!!


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It depends in what part of the world you are. In the Netherlands for instance you'll find lots of giants and on the other hand in the US you'll find lots of midgets.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Not in Japan*

If midgets are in the USA then Japanese must be pygmies as its rare to find anyone riding larger than a 53-54


----------



## refidnasb (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm 6'5" and ride a 62cm Colnago with a 140mm zero degree rise ITM Big One Stem. It fits like a 65cm CAAD5 Cannondale for comparison. 

It fits and handles great.


----------

